# star shaped poison



## judu (Jul 12, 2009)

we dug this up here and are having trouble finding any info on this poison...its cobalt as you can see but has a funny star shape to it...anyone know anything about this one?.....


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 12, 2009)

judu, go to the poison forum page. at the bottom is a search function. type in star and you will get a list of several post about you type bottle.


----------



## judu (Jul 12, 2009)

hmm, i tried that and got nothing...i figure this bottle is not extremely old due to it being a screw top..


----------



## glass man (Jul 13, 2009)

THERE ARE A GOOD MANY POISONS THAT DON'T HAVE A LOTTA AGE TO EM. WISH YOU COULD GET A BETTER PICTURE OF IT. HOW TALL IS IT? VERY COOL LOOKING! JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 14, 2009)

I couldn't see the whole thing without downloading it, so I'm uploading it again.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are some links I found for you

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-128286/mpage-1/key-star%252Cpoison/tm.htm#128301

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-74627/mpage-1/key-star%252Cpoison/tm.htm#74646

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-130600/mpage-1/key-star%252Cpoison/tm.htm#130600


----------



## glass man (Jul 14, 2009)

GREAT INFO KATE![&:] GOT A NICE POISON THERE JUDU!!!!! WOULD LOVE TO SEE A TOP ONE ONE. IF YOU FIND ONE PLEASE POST IT! WAY TO GO AND THANKS FOR POSTING! JAMIE


----------



## judu (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks very much...the links are exactly what i needed. really cool to see info on the poison bottle, i could not find any information anywhere.


----------

